# Bow Speed



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

What does the arrow weigh? Go lighter. Your draw is a little short=lost speed. What is your draw weight? Go higher. There are lots of variables. Experiment and have fun doing it. That's why I do it. Always tinkering. Change this, modify that, tweak these.......... :teeth:


----------



## tjb357452 (Jan 24, 2003)

Dump the garbage on your string. The tube peeps and silencers will slow your bow. You may not need that stuff. With a 27.5 draw, don't expect too much. Your speed is really pretty good considering your draw length. I'm shooting 26.5 and I'm happy to be getting 242 at 55 pounds with aluminum arrows. I'm doing it with Fletcher Peep, and a braided D loop. As already suggested, you can go to a lighter arrow and boost your draw weight if you've got enough adjustment left in your limb bolts. Another factor may be the string you're using. You can sometimes pick up speed by moving to a new string made from faster materials and put together with better quality control.


----------



## brian1966 (Mar 18, 2005)

thanks


----------



## BRONZ (May 15, 2005)

Remember not to put too much focus on arrow speed. I shoot 250 fps and it's plenty to get pass thru's. Concentrate on form, accuracy, and silencing your bow.


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

*Speed*

1 lb. of draw weight is 2 fps ( 5 lbs increase in draw weight would be 10 fps increase)

5 grains is equal to 1 fps increase of decrease 

and 1" of draw length up or down is about 10-12 fps or 3 1/2 %.

Keep your string clean of needless things, I tie on my nock, use a fletch peep and tie on cat whiskers for hunting season.

This should help you out some


----------



## johnnymel (Nov 10, 2005)

if you place your string silencers properly they will actually speed up your arrow. What draw weight do you have? if you want to speed up your arrow bump the poundage. You should be able to smoothly draw back the bow without too much effort. I see too many people who set their bows at 70 pounds and can barely draw the bow. Make sure when you bump the poundage that it is comfortable for you to draw. Remember though the more draw weight the louder the bow!


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*Ok*

Newberry Sabre
70lbs
27.5 drawlength
365 grain total weight Carbon Tech Cheetah
Tied on loop
Tied in cat whiskers
Tru peep

284 fps

Same set up with a 481 grain arrow
246 fps

Like was said before, bump your poundage up if you can COMFORTABLY DRAW a heavier weight, loose everything you can on your string, use a lighter arrow, OR, shoot what you are now at 246 fps you should be able to get pass thrus on broadside deer if you hit them in the right spot. 

Andy


----------

